
Why there will never be human-equivalent AI - rishabhd
https://qntm.org/ai
======
timonoko
I have in my pants a generator, which creates human-equivalent intelligences.
When we are able to artificially reproduce the output of that generator
(simple one-cell being) and its female counterpart, we will have a totally
artificial being, with totally artificial thoughts. Because nothing of it is
of human origin, we can freely kill stupid and ugly ones and allow speedy
development which soon surpass humans at all levels.

